# Audio-CDS werden nicht eingebunden

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

leider habe ich meine Kernel-Config zerschossen. Beim letzten Kernel-Update habe ich mich bemüht, alles wieder zusammenzupfriemeln.

Audio-CDs werden nun nicht mehr eingebunden und abgespielt. Was bracuht man denn dafür? Ich habe keine Ahnung, welche Module und Einstellungen ich im Kernel brauche. Gibt es dazu eine Doku?

uhai

----------

## 69719

Also mounten kann man audio cd'snicht, da diese kein Dateisystem besitzen. Eventuell können da KDE/Gnome irgendwas besonderes, aber normalerweise sagt man den Audio Playern, dass er etwas von der CD abspielen soll. So zum Beispiel im Amarok: Aktion -> Audio CD abspielen.

----------

## franzf

 *escor wrote:*   

> Eventuell können da KDE/Gnome irgendwas besonderes

 

Kde in jedem Fall  :Wink: 

Installier kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves und gib im Konqueror audiocd:/ ein. Du siehst nun verschiedene Ordner die eigentlich selbst erklärend sein sollten: mp3, ogg, wav enthalten alle Dateien, die abgespielt/kopiert/etc werden können. Müssen aber vorher noch encodiert werden. Einstellungen über kcontrol, weiß leider nimmer genau, wo das Modul versteckt ist.

----------

## uhai

Amarok meldet, dass die CD nicht lesbar sei. Beim Start von Amarok in der Konsole erhalte ich 

```
Amarok: [Loader] Starting amarokapp..

Amarok: [Loader] Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::insertKAccel( kaccel = 0x8091690 ): KAccel object already contains an action name "play_pause"

QLayout "unnamed" added to QVBox "unnamed", which already has a layout

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::insertKAccel( kaccel = 0x8091690 ): KAccel object already contains an action name "play_pause"

QLayout: Adding KToolBar/mainToolBar (child of QVBox/unnamed) to layout for PlaylistWindow/PlaylistWindow

QObject::connect: Incompatible sender/receiver arguments

   StarManager::ratingsColorsChanged() --> ContextBrowser::ratingOrScoreOrLabelsChanged(const QString&)

```

Was fehlt mir denn da?

uhai

----------

## franzf

Kannst du mal bitte die USE-Flags posten, mit denen du

* amarok

* xine-lib

* ffmpeg

gebaut hast?

----------

## uhai

Hier sind die Use-Flags:

```
 emerge -pv ffmpeg amarok xine-lib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616  USE="X a52 doc encode ogg oss sdl truetype v4l vorbis zlib -aac (-altivec) -amr -debug -ieee1394 -imlib -mmx -network -test -theora -threads -x264 -xvid" 2,223 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.15-r1  USE="X a52 alsa dts dvd esd gtk ipv6 mad modplug musepack nls opengl oss sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis win32codecs xcb xv xvmc -aac -aalib (-altivec) -arts -debug -directfb -dxr3 -fbcon -flac -gnome -imagemagick -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -pulseaudio -real -samba -speex -vcd -vidix (-vis) -wavpack -xinerama" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.10  USE="amazon musicbrainz mysql opengl python -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -kde -mp4 -mtp -njb -postgres -real -visualization -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -be -bg -bn -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lo -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 
```

----------

